# Lee Loader Kit for 9 MM



## fergusontd (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't shoot alot, maybe one or two boxes a month. Would the lee single bullet handloader kit be enough to fill my needs. What do you think of this kit? Ftd


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Possibly but once started reloading becomes a great hobby and most folks start reloading more and more.
I would, if money available, go with a single stage kit. Lee make some fairly inexpensive kits that contains everything but dies and consumables. 
I use a Lee Anniversary Kit (single stage) and have for a few years with good results and lots of reloads. :mrgreen:


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

DWARREN123 said:


> Possibly but once started reloading becomes a great hobby and most folks start reloading more and more.
> I would, if money available, go with a single stage kit. Lee make some fairly inexpensive kits that contains everything but dies and consumables.
> I use a Lee Anniversary Kit (single stage) and have for a few years with good results and lots of reloads. :mrgreen:


I am thinking about reloading as well. I was thinking about the Lee Anniversary Kit, from what you are saying it would be a good place to start.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Go for the Lee turret press kit. The turret press is much more versitile. It can be used as a single stage press if you want to take things slowly. The nice thing is that you can set up all your dies for a particular caliber on one die plate. It saves you time when switching from decapping/resizing to expanding/charging to bullet seating to crimping. It is not that expensive for the set - Midway has the set for about $113. It includes the press, die plate, powder measure, scale, priming system, and a few other items. All you you need to do is add a set of reloading dies and reloading components (brass, powder, bullets and primers).


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Rockhound said:


> Go for the Lee turret press kit. The turret press is much more versitile. It can be used as a single stage press if you want to take things slowly. The nice thing is that you can set up all your dies for a particular caliber on one die plate. It saves you time when switching from decapping/resizing to expanding/charging to bullet seating to crimping. It is not that expensive for the set - Midway has the set for about $113. It includes the press, die plate, powder measure, scale, priming system, and a few other items. All you you need to do is add a set of reloading dies and reloading components (brass, powder, bullets and primers).


Rockhound, Thanks for the heads-up! I just ordered 1, along with a few odds and ends.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

No problem. I had a difficult time using/reading the scale that comes with the kit. You may have better luck. The powder measure (Lee Auto-Disk) that comes with the kit throws very consistent charges. Because I reload multiple pistol calibers and bullet weights, I ended up upgrading to the Lee Pro Auto-Disk. It makes it easier to change the powder charges. I still enjoy using the press. For the price, I think it is hard to beat. In fact, I loaded 100 rounds of 9mm and 100 rounds of 38 Special this afternoon.

Be sure to post any questions once you get you press and you are ready to start reloading. By the way, there is a section in this forum which deals specifically with reloading. There are a lot of good people with lots of experience who post in that section. Good luck.


----------

